# Reference letter



## Joku (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Experts,
Regarding preparing my employment reference letter for skill assessment. In my present organization, its difficult for me to get the letter in company letter head as HR department is not issuing to current employees. So I have to get it done with my supervisor. Can I do it in plain paper and get his signature? 
I don't know, what is the best way to do it, can anyone help me here.
Thanks
joku


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Joku,

There is no problem if you can get employment reference letter from your supervisor. It is better to take it company letter head paper instead of plain paper from your supervisor. It is noted that your supervisor’s address and contact details should be mentioned in your employment reference letter. Also your designation, duration of work, total working hours per week and your job responsibilities should be mentioned in that letter.


----------



## Joku (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you, By more observation in this forum I find it is better to use a stamp paper for reference letter from my supervisor. Company letter head is ruled out, as HR says NO.

In the same reference letter we need a witness, can a Notary be made as witness?

Anyway I have to get all other documents attested by a Notary. 
Thanks
Joku

Company letter head is ruled out as HR says NO.
How to use Stamp paper now?
Should I ask my Manager to write it in a Stamp Paper? Don't know whether he agree that or not.
Or should I get it in a A4 Plain paper and submit a affidavit in stamp paper saying letter head is not available?
Can someone suggest, what is the best way to do it, when we do not have a letter head for reference letter?
Joku


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

If you get your reference letter from your supervisor in a A4 Plain paper and submit the notarized copy of its photocopy as well as a affidavit in stamp paper with showing proper reason why your company letter head is ruled out, it will be ok. It is ensured that your supervisor's contact details should be clearly mentioned in your reference letter.


----------



## joetoaus (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone tell me is there a specific form to get the reference letter? What it should contain? Please let me know if there is a mail ID I can contact for Accenture Service Pvt Ltd and Wipro Infotech for the reference letter.

Thanks Joe


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

In a work reference letter, your designation, duration of work, total working hours per week, your job responsibilities and address and contact details of the person who issue this reference letter should be mentioned.


----------



## joetoaus (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Greenbangla, should I need to get reference letter and Employement letter as separate?
plz advice.

Joe


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi joetoaus,

Reference letter, Employement letter and Work Experience letters are the same. The heading of this letter may be "TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN". You can also take Salary Certificate if you do not have any payslip or cannot show any bank statement.


----------



## Joku (Jun 22, 2013)

Joe, for WIPRO, you may try WIVIDUS email id for this. If you have contact with HR, they can also help you personally in letter head, but your ex manager should recommend HR for that.. As I know WIPRO procedure, I just mentioned it. No idea about others.


----------



## Joku (Jun 22, 2013)

Can someone help me to find the Post Thread icon. Is it disabled or I am unable to find it in this page? I have a doubt and wish to start a new thread for a clarification on ANZSCO 262113 System Analyst


----------



## Joku (Jun 22, 2013)

*262113 Systems Administrator*

Dear Experts,

ANZSCO Code 262113 is not there in SOL list so I assume I cannot apply for General Migration program (Skilled independant 189).

Now anyway I plan to go for skill assessment and if get a +ive assessment from ACS, then we have few more options left. Like apply for 190 program with ACT,NSW, NT and SA (special conditions). 

I hope, what I am doing is correct? If not please advise me with complications in the process.
Is it difficult to get state sponsorship for this code?
Is there any cap kept by each state for each Code?
I am planning to submit my Skill Assessment by early July 2013, is it right time? means in any way am I late?
I have masters in Electronics work as IT Infrastructure Admin , whether ACS will ask for an RPL from my side? Any experts have knowledge in this topic to reply?
Is there any chance ANZSCO code 262113 will getting added to SOL list for 2013?
Thanks Joku


----------



## Bombino (Oct 30, 2016)

Joku said:


> Joe, for WIPRO, you may try WIVIDUS email id for this. If you have contact with HR, they can also help you personally in letter head, but your ex manager should recommend HR for that.. As I know WIPRO procedure, I just mentioned it. No idea about others.



I am stuck with WIPRO reference letter. I have everything but only the work "Full time" is missing. I never heard about this "WIVIDUS email id", can you please share.
Thanks.


----------



## Mythili.r (Nov 24, 2016)

joetoaus said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me is there a specific form to get the reference letter? What it should contain? Please let me know if there is a mail ID I can contact for Accenture Service Pvt Ltd and Wipro Infotech for the reference letter.
> 
> Thanks Joe


Hello Joe,

How you proceed to get the referral letter from Accenture?

Please guide me.

Thanks,
Mythili


----------

